# Foster baby separation?



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys!
I took in a mom and her two babies as foster rats. There's a girl baby and a boy baby. Unfortunately they need to be separated in two weeks time and at that point, all of my girls plus the foster girls will be in my CN while the boy will be all alone  At that time I will be home for the holidays, away from the sanctuary, meaning I can't transfer him to another foster home or his adoptive home until January 6th at the earliest.

Do you think he will be okay being alone for that time? What can I do to make it better for him? Or, could I risk sending him to live elsewhere at 4 weeks (the day I leave for home)?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Will you be able to devote time to him substantially for that week or so he is alone?
If not, will another foster home or adoptive home have a friend for him? If yes to the latter, I would do the four weeks but instruct that his lab blocks be soaked in soy milk or that a baby mush be made.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

It's Christmas break so I can devote a lot of time to him, yes. I just don't want him to become anti-social with other rats or something.. I guess a week and a half isn't a super long time.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I adopted a rat from the humane society, alone in a five gallon. She was hence quarantined four weeks then a week of intros. She was nervous but not at all antisocial or incapable of ratty language. 

I also had my male alone for almost two months, while Caius was pregnant and nursing and during his neuter. They reintrod fine. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

Alright, thanks. That's reassuring. The rescue can put him up for adoption during the break and fingers crossed he can go to his new home shortly after I get back...


----------

